# Win an IR paddling layer!



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

We just drew the winner for the 1 year Kayak Session subscribtion and Casey W. from California got it!

We are just getting started in our giveaway though, so go to Ecuador kayaking, whitewater rafting, river whitewater adventures - Small World Adventures in Colorado.

to sign up. Next up in the giveaway is an IR Thin Skin paddling layer on June 1st, then a Snap Dragon spray skirt on June 15th. See our website for the full list of prizes you can win.

Good luck out there!

Darcy


----------

